# Can't connect to hotel's that require a password



## uscsteve (Jan 21, 2005)

I have new-in-April Dell E1705 Inspiron laptop and I am on the road a lot. Recently, I have not been able to connect to hotels that require you to input a password. I connect via a wireless connection. This hadn't been a problem until a few weeks ago. All of a sudden when I am at these hotels my Intel ProSet/Wireless says I am connected but none of the browsers will go to the page for me to enter the hotel's password. These pages used to pop up and I have no problem connecting anywhere that no password is required. I'd appreciate any help and I hope this is the correct forum. 

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## uscsteve (Jan 21, 2005)

is this the right forum, or should I post somewhere else? 

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're in the right place, but I can't imagine what the problem is. :smile: Does the laptop connect to secured sites?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Intel Proset Wireless is problematic. You need to hit the Intel Web site and make sure you have the latest and greatest drivers.

You may also have a firewall or pop-up blocker causing the web page not to load?

Also make sure you TCP settings are not somehow set to manual.

Some machines have the Intel Wirless Client and Windows Wireless Zero running, you might want to disable Windows Wireless Zero if the Intell Wireless Client is running.

Last you need to make sure you choose the correct WEP configuration.

JamesO


----------



## uscsteve (Jan 21, 2005)

OK, thanks, I will check this stuff and see what the results are next time I'm in a hotel where I have to go through a password page.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

James, long time no see!  Glad to see you back around.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

I had problems once like this. It just wouldn't redirect to the proxy server login page. I knew what the address was for the proxy server so I put that into my browser and the login page popped up.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Generally hotels use such software as FirstSpot or Antamedia Hotspot. Larger businesses use more complex protection. You usually simply try to access a page, where you are redirected to a login page. There you login or make an account and keep the page open. From there you should be able to open a new browser window and use the Internet freely.


----------



## ISP (Feb 21, 2008)

I am using for my neighobourhood Antamedia HotSpot software http://www.antamedia.com/hotspot/ .

With this software i control bandwidth for whole neigbour like some kind of small wifi internet provider.


----------

